# Portland pix



## detroitbike

Tues morn


----------



## catfish

Any bikes?....


----------



## phantom

.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

catfish said:


> Any bikes?....



This is what you call social distancing


----------



## birdzgarage

The rioters stole them all.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Wow great venue and weather!


----------



## catfish

Please get photos of all the bikes and people.


----------



## bikesnbuses

If anyone finds any Hawthorne aluminum truss rods..Ive got da $$$ for some,or ONE even!!


----------



## detroitbike

Bike pix


----------



## detroitbike

More pix
Brant’s bike
  & sams grouping


----------



## detroitbike

More pix


----------



## 1motime

Swapping on a Tuesday morning?  Looks a bit lonely


----------



## John G04

1motime said:


> Swapping on a Tuesday morning?  Looks a bit lonely




better than no swap at all


----------



## 1motime

John G04 said:


> better than no swap at all



Very true!


----------



## detroitbike

More pix


----------



## catfish

Great to see a bike swap in action.


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## SirMike1983

Gotta have gorilla legs to pedal that truss bike with the huge chainring. Glad to see some activity in these tough times.


----------



## 66TigerCat

That Western Union rack....


----------



## bicycle larry

detroitbike said:


> More pix
> 
> View attachment 1237369
> 
> View attachment 1237370
> 
> View attachment 1237371
> 
> View attachment 1237372
> 
> View attachment 1237373



thanks for the picks , i see sam, brant,, mike are there all ready , borders are close so will not be there , from bicycles larry


----------



## danfitz1

66TigerCat said:


> That Western Union rack....




You should have bid on it. Came with a few bikes too.









						Advertising Bicycle Stand, "Western Union Delivery", - Jul 25, 2020 | Rich Penn Auctions in IA
					

Advertising Bicycle Stand, "Western Union Delivery", early 20th Century DSP sign in a galvanized iron free-standing A... on Jul 25, 2020




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here you go:


----------



## WES PINCHOT

thanks for pics


----------



## b 17 fan

Heading out in a few min. Will try to add to these shots


----------



## detroitbike

Here’s more


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks a gain for all the pictures


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## 1817cent

Thanks for posting.  Great pictures!  Nice to see a "current" meet...


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## phantom

Great stuff....thank you. Love the Cushman Eagle Vanguard


----------



## detroitbike

Bob & Pete


----------



## abe lugo

thanks for the pics


----------



## Maskadeo

Deals being done! Boom! Heavy sombrero hitters!!!! Pew pew


----------



## Maskadeo

A few prewar racks I picked up! 2 1/4 baby!!!!






This is how it looks like sleeping in back of a Jeep!


----------



## Maskadeo

Thinking about buying a Honda dream (please talk me out of it). My dad had one when he was a kid. A lady hit him on it, knocked him unconscious (please talk me out of this), pulled him in her car and got into an accident on the way to the (please talk me out of this) hospital where she got hurt worse than him! Crazy times!


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> Thinking about buying a Honda dream (please talk me out of it). My dad had one when he was a kid. A lady hit him on it, knocked him unconscious (please talk me out of this), pulled him in her car and got into an accident on the way to the (please talk me out of this) hospital where she got hurt worse than him! Crazy times!


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## Maskadeo

I kinda like this too and the guy is right next to me.


----------



## phantom

Oh...If that runs I would be all over it for $1K


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Nice day here, fantastic weather:


----------



## Maskadeo

We rocked it! Sold all the crap and bought good stuff! Well, at least I did.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Ask and you shall receive...thanks for the virtual swap meet. It helps the pain, at least get to look.


----------



## Tino

How much for the single bar ( camelback) ?


----------



## Maskadeo

Picked up a couple of these...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

looks like fun.


----------



## Maskadeo

Now, just need Eric to make me some cables!


----------



## b 17 fan

Great time today . Guessing 30% attendance compared to other years , still a great time . https://photos.app.goo.gl/K5QJu4j2S71WzZ7Q6


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS FOR ALL PICS!


----------



## onecatahula

Buddy likes it here


----------



## IngoMike

Nice Monark front end! Any pictures of the whole bike? I will take that Motorbike too!


----------



## Oldnut

Went up today had a good time


----------



## onecatahula

IngoMike said:


> Nice Monark front end! Any pictures of the whole bike? I will take that Motorbike too!


----------



## cyclingday

Maskadeo said:


> Picked up a couple of these...View attachment 1238014



Nice $5.00 dollar table!



I’m sure you complained, that for five bucks, you’d of expected it to come with an original cable.


----------



## bricycle

phantom said:


> Oh...If that runs I would be all over it for $1K



I would have a hard time walking past that....


----------



## BFGforme

onecatahula said:


> Buddy likes it here
> View attachment 1238261
> 
> View attachment 1238259
> View attachment 1238260
> 
> View attachment 1238257
> 
> View attachment 1238264
> 
> View attachment 1238256
> 
> View attachment 1238262
> 
> View attachment 1238263
> 
> View attachment 1238268
> 
> View attachment 1238267



Killer colors on the motorbike!!!


----------



## Bike Bitten

Thank You Thank You Thank You for the photos.
I was deeply saddened not to be able to make it and see all my friends.
Darn CoVid Lay off I had to take all my vacation and sick days for the year.
Bikes are Bomb but Buddies are the Best

Top Hat
Brian


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR THE PICS ,TOP HAT MISS YOU GUYS TO, HOPE THIS VERUS IS OVER BUY  OCT 24 25 26 AT MEMORY LANE SWAP AND THE BORDERS ARE OPEN , FROM BICYCLE LARRY ,


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1237937



How much? Nice bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Maskadeo said:


> I kinda like this too and the guy is right next to me.
> View attachment 1237940
> 
> View attachment 1237941



What is this scooter? Really nice old scoot. Razin.


----------



## Goldenrod

detroitbike said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1237568
> 
> View attachment 1237569
> 
> View attachment 1237570
> 
> View attachment 1237571
> 
> View attachment 1237576
> 
> View attachment 1237583
> 
> View attachment 1237584
> 
> View attachment 1237585




That's me peeing behind the tree.


----------



## Goldenrod

Her mommy told he


fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1237936



Her mommy told her not to pick up guys.


----------



## Goldenrod

razinhellcustomz said:


> How much? Nice bike. Razin.



We used to call them Wet Dreams.  I have a 305  just like it that has 1,565 miles on it.  It weighs a ton and it is suppose to go 115 MPH.  Off a cliff, maybe.


----------



## Goldenrod

WES PINCHOT said:


> thanks for pics




Hi Wes.  You are a key person in this group.


----------



## Goldenrod

My girl sha


Maskadeo said:


> A few prewar racks I picked up! 2 1/4 baby!!!!View attachment 1237928
> View attachment 1237929
> 
> This is how it looks like sleeping in back of a Jeep!




My girl shaves her legs.  I'm not getting in the truck with you.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Maskadeo said:


> Now, just need Eric to make me some cables!



Does he by chance make twist shift 3 speed shifter cables ? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Maskadeo

razinhellcustomz said:


> What is this scooter? Really nice old scoot. Razin.



I believe it was a 1958 or 1959 Silver Pigeon. He didn’t have a registration or it would have ended up in my trailer.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Maskadeo said:


> I believe it was a 1958 or 1959 Silver Pigeon. He didn’t have a registration or it would have ended up in my trailer.



Yeah that sucks. Nice looking scooter any way. In wisconsin if it was previously titled you could apply for a lost title and get a registration that way. To bad it didn't work out. Maybe could have gotten it for less money. Oh well. Thanks for the info. Razin.


----------



## Jimmy V

detroitbike said:


> Here’s more
> 
> View attachment 1237819
> 
> View attachment 1237820
> 
> View attachment 1237821



Good pictures...I gotta get down there someday.  I wonder what the yellow Edsel sold for?  It appears pretty solid but the floors could be gone.


----------

